# How long does dry food remain fresh



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking into Kirkland's Nature's Domain Grain Free salmon and sweet potato recipe for Casper. He eats 1 cup a day and this only comes in a 35 poound bag so it would last quite a while. Anyone know how long it stays fresh for?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I had asked a similar question of my vet. His reply was 6 weeks, if it is in a watertight and airtight container (not plastic which retains fats and oils and makes the food go rancid), in a cool, dry place.

I use a large metal pail with a metal tight fitting lid.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok thanks! I didn't know that about the plastic containers. I use a plastic air tight container right now. So if it lasts about 6 weeks then a 35 lb bag would be too big for us. He would go through that in about 8 weeks...


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

You will probably find that it is most cost effective if you buy the big bag and just throw away the remaining food after 6 weeks consumption. Still more affordable than the smaller bags, no matter what the brand of food. You might want to look at Taste of the Wild. Good brand and comes in smaller packages, but a bit more expensive than Kirkland.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, buying the large bag and storing it is definitely cheaper. We put excess food into the freezer. My Lhasa eats a different food than my other dogs, and so of course the big bag will go stale before he can eat it all. We put about 2 wks worth of food in an airtight container, then throw the rest into the freezer. I've not had a problem with it getting stale that way. 

I will say, I've looked at Nature's Domain and it has a whole lot of potato in it. TOTW does have some potato, but considerably less. If you don't have a problem with large poops, then ND should be fine for you.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

We have been on TOTW pacific stream and the lamb flavor for a long time now but I'm just not happy with it. His poops are always rather soft, he's got teary eyes, and he's still itchy. I tried him on Wellness Core and he had good firm stools but they were HUGE and and he's was going crazy with the itchy skin. Much more with the TOTW. I'm thinking of trying Avoderm? We also tried NB LID and he did great on that but on the second bag he started throwing up and I got scared what with all the reports of dogs dying. 

mom24doggies: what kind of food is your Lhasa on?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Dusty is on Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice Adult. We had him on TOTW like everyone else, but he gets really listless without a little grain. Why I don't know...he also tends to put on weight. Probably the higher cals. Anyways, it's pretty decent as far as kibbles go. Dusty does great on it. Normal poops, only a small amount of facial staining, good energy, hair is nice and shiny and grows like a WEED!! His weight stays constant too, a big plus...since Lhasas are so long backed, staying trim is vital to their health, moreso than say poodles. Not that poodles should be fat either...but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

That is interesting that he gained weight on the TOTW. Casper has been gaining weight too and I was thinking it had to do with him being neutered in February? Maybe not though. When we came home from the breeder he was on Blue Buffalo but it gave him horrible gas and he was more itchy than on the TOTW. I'm thinking now that I'm not going to try Nature's Domain. One thing I don't want is more poop, lol. 

I've also heard good things about wellness simple but because he's always so itcy I figured that grain free was the only way to go?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ginagbaby1 said:


> That is interesting that he gained weight on the TOTW. Casper has been gaining weight too and I was thinking it had to do with him being neutered in February? Maybe not though. When we came home from the breeder he was on Blue Buffalo but it gave him horrible gas and he was more itchy than on the TOTW. I'm thinking now that I'm not going to try Nature's Domain. One thing I don't want is more poop, lol.
> 
> I've also heard good things about wellness simple but because he's always so itcy I figured that grain free was the only way to go?


. Hmm, interesting. I think it's the higher calories with Dusty, but I could be wrong. 

Grain may not necessarily be what's causing him to itch...in fact,if he is still itchy after being grain free for a few months, I would say that's not it. Have you had him to the vet for it yet?


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I took him last summer/fall but it didn't help too much. They gave me some allergy medication but all it did was make him sleepy. When I tried him on the NB LID it worked great. The itchy skin and the teary eyes all went away but he was pooping more than on the TOTW. Since it had similar ingredients to Nature's Domain, I thought it might help him.


----------

